# Second Mitros+ or 600 ex-rt?



## jcarapet (Jan 30, 2016)

Looking at picking up a second flash potentially. I have a Mitros+ with Odin Transmitter already that works perfectly for semi-pro needs, but have a wedding shoot coming up so want additional lighting.

Options include 
- get second mitros+ for $250. They are on amazon right now and a steal at that price. 
- Get pro system 600 ex-rt with odin receiver. Better build, better zoom range, more powerful, but almost $300 more. 

If only the 600 ex-rt worked out of the box with odin transmitter... Then it would be a no brainer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2016)

Are you being paid for the wedding?

There is nothing worse than to have equipment fail at a event which is a one time shoot. Have extra flashes, camera, backup to a second card or disk. Failure to have backups for a foreseeable event like equipment failure can result in a lawsuit. If its free for a friend, she might become a ex-friend.

So, I'd have a minimum of two cameras, multiple flashes, a on-site backup method such as cameras with dual cards, or a eye-fi that backs up to a Wi-Fi drive or laptop, you get the idea. Mr. Murphy is alive and well. If you are prepared, nothing will fail, but if unprepared, things start to go south.

Borrow or rent backups. Better yet, have a second shooter.


----------



## Salphoto222 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi,
I have used both identical set ups.
The Mitros+ @ $250.00 is a great price but I eventually moved to the Canon system most 
In part because I had overheat issues with the Mitros+. Also don't forget you'll have to purchase 
Another radio trigger to use with the Canon 600 RT. Another option is the Youngnuo 600RT at around
$120 bucks currently. I bought one as a back up to my Canon 600RT and have had 0 issues with it. 

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 30, 2016)

Mt Spokane. 

Friends sister. Being paid, but have explained multiple times my skill level and equipment so she hopefully has close to realistic expectations. Shot friends equally small (less than 10) wedding so hopefully all goes well. 

I like the renting option. Otherwise I am mothballing the extra flash to pull out once a year for christmas cards. 
There is a good renting shop in Austin so I'll take a look. Also have a friend with an extra 430 ex so may go that route. Have a backup crop sensor.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 30, 2016)

Salphoto222 said:


> Hi,
> I have used both identical set ups.
> The Mitros+ @ $250.00 is a great price but I eventually moved to the Canon system most
> In part because I had overheat issues with the Mitros+. Also don't forget you'll have to purchase
> ...



Hey there. 

That helps a lot knowing someone who has had both. I did factor in the cost of the radio trigger at $140, and if I went through Gordon at CPW 600's are $379 right now. 250 vs 520 is a big difference for small scale wedding. The Yongnuo is a good option considering renting an extra flash is not as cheap as one would expect.


----------



## Salphoto222 (Jan 30, 2016)

And as an earlier poster noted definitely have backups for the essentials regardless which decision you make.


----------



## adventureous (Jan 31, 2016)

If your Mitros is like mine which I bought new, after a few full power shots it takes a long time to recycle. My Cactus RF60's run circles around it at full power. After a few shots it is so bad it will slow down the pace of the whole shoot. I moved it to inactive duty and it is just a optical backup now. Mitros build quality is good, but in the performance department it is a slacker.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 31, 2016)

adventureous said:


> If your Mitros is like mine which I bought new, after a few full power shots it takes a long time to recycle. My Cactus RF60's run circles around it at full power. After a few shots it is so bad it will slow down the pace of the whole shoot. I moved it to inactive duty and it is just a optical backup now. Mitros build quality is good, but in the performance department it is a slacker.



I have noticed that. I can get about 5-6 shots at 1/4 power in succession and then it has to sit for 10 seconds. 1/1 and it is even worse. I now have a 430 officially and ordered a mitros+ so I should be good.


----------

